# Nette Firefox / Thunderbird Plugins

## Necoro

Ich bin vorhin mal auf der Seite der Firefox-Plugins/Addons gelandet ... und total überrant von der schieren Anzahl an Plugins ... daher wollte ich mal wissen, was ihr so benutzt, bzw was ihr empfehlen könnt  :Smile: 

Ich hab mir gerade frisch installiert:

- FireFtp (mal schauen, ob das meinen normalen gftp verdrängen kann - sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus)

- AdblockPlus (erster Test bei SpiegelOnline: sehr gutes Ergebnis  :Wink: )

Für Thunderbird nutze ich schon länger das moztraybiff-Plugin um mir die Ankunft neuer Mails im Systray anzeigen lassen zu können (danke an b3cks für den Tipp damals  :Wink: )

----------

## blice

Am besten Installierst Du alle Plugins, dann bist du wieder da, wo du VOR linux warst. 

Man kann nicht wissen, was der jeweilge Plugin-schreiber nebenbei anstellt.

btw sind Seamonkey und Opera minimum 10x schneller, selbst wenn ich in Firefox "adblock" und "flashblock" nutze.

BacktoTopic:

Wenn ich mal Firefox nutze, 

- FlashBlock

- NoScript

- Adblock

- FlashGot

----------

## think4urs11

- PDF Download

- Foxy Proxy (sehr praktisch für einen Proxyadmin wie mich  :Wink:  )

- NoScript (was so alles scripts nutzt ...)

- DownloadHelper

- Customize Google (Werbelinks u.ä. filtern)

- Inform Enter (nichts langweiliger als immer gleiche Texte in bugzies u.ä. einzutippen)

----------

## Fauli

"Mouse Gestures" und "Tab Mix Plus"

----------

## schachti

Zusätzlich zu einigen der bereits erwähnten:

PwdHash

Fasterfox

USer Agent Switcher

SwitchProxy Tool

RefControl

Live HTTP Headers

CookieCuller

----------

## b3cks

Gab es den Thread nicht schon mal? Vielleicht erinnere ich mich auch nur an den englischen.  :Wink: 

Firefox:

CookieSafe

DOM Inspector

Fasterfox

Firebug

FireFTP

MediaPlayerConnectivity

NoScript

RefControl

Session Manager

Yet Another Window Resizer

Thunderbird:

New Mail Icon

----------

## zworK

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Gab es den Thread nicht schon mal? Vielleicht erinnere ich mich auch nur an den englischen. 

 

Kann sein, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher  :Smile: 

Firefox Plugins:

Adblock Plus

Adblock Filterset G.Updater

CookieSafe

NoScript

CustomizeGoogle

Download Manager Tweak

Fasterfox

Flashgot

Greasemonkey

Linkification

Tabbrowser Preferences

----------

## Knieper

Firefox:

AdblockPlus

Customize Google

Disable Targets for Downloads

DownThemAll!

Firebug

Greasemonkey

ImageShack

Linkification

Mouseless Browsing

refspoof

ScreenGrab

ServerSpy

SwitchProxy Tool

Thumbs

Web Developer

Thunderbird habe ich durch ClawsMail ersetzt und Firefox neuerdings durch Opera.  :Smile: 

----------

## Beforegod

Nur Firefox Plugins:

(bin zu Faul zum tippen)

Firefox Addons - ImageShack

----------

## 76062563

```
Erstelldatum: Sat Apr 07 2007 23:38:37 GMT+0200 (CEST)

UserAgent-String: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; de; rv:1.8.1.3) Gecko/20070321 Firefox/2.0.0.3

Build-ID: 2007032118

Aktivierte Erweiterungen: [22]

- Adblock Plus 0.7.2.4: http://adblockplus.org/

- Aging Tabs [de] 0.5.1: http://design-noir.de/mozilla/aging-tabs/

- Cookie Button in the status bar [de] 0.8.10: http://basic.mozdev.org/cookiebutton/

- CountdownClock 1.4.2: http://extensions.mercille.org/CountdownClock.php

- Deutsches Wörterbuch 1.0.1: http://www.google.com/search?q=Firefox%20Deutsches%20W%F6rterbuch

- DictionarySearch 2.0.1: http://dictionarysearch.mozdev.org/

- DOM Inspector 1.8.1.3: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/inspector/

- Download Statusbar 0.9.4.6: http://downloadstatusbar.mozdev.org/

- Fasterfox 2.0.0: http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/

- FAYT 1.0.0.1: http://www.blogzilla.info/

- Fetch Text URL 1.6.1: http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~jchien/code/ftu.html

- FlagFox II [de] 2.4.13.0: http://www.rleeden.no-ip.com/firefox/flagfox/

- MR Tech Local Install 5.3.2.3: http://www.mrtech.com/extensions/local_install/

- NoScript 1.1.4.6.070317: http://noscript.net

- RefControl 0.8.9: http://www.stardrifter.org/refcontrol/

- ReloadEvery [de] 2.0: http://reloadevery.mozdev.org/

- Remove It Permanently 1.0.6.3: http://rip.mozdev.org/

- RSS Ticker [de] 1.8.10: http://www.efinke.com/rssticker/

- searchOnTab [de] 1.0.2: http://sogame.awardspace.com/

- Selenium IDE 0.8.7: http://www.openqa.org/selenium-ide/

- Stop-or-Reload Button 0.2.2: http://v2studio.com/k/moz/

- Torbutton 1.0.4: http://freehaven.net/~squires/torbutton/

Installierte Themes: [2]

- Firefox (default): http://www.mozilla.org/

- Qute 3.2.2: http://quadrone.org/

Installierte Plugins: (2)

- Java(TM) Plug-in Blackdown-1.4.2-03

- MozPlugger 1.7.3 handles QuickTime Windows Media Player Plugin
```

----------

## return13

netter Thread - danke, waren gute Sachen dabei...

----------

## think4urs11

noch ein paar sehr brauchbare:

- Firefox Extension Backup Extension (FEBE)

- Clear Fields

- Plain Text To Link

- Tabmix Plus

- Web Developer

----------

## bladus

Firefox:

AdblockPlus (Werbung blocken)

del.icio.us Bookmarks (Integration von del.icio.us)

Flashblock (Blockt Flash auf Webseiten)

Screen grab! (Screenshot von ganzen Webseiten erstellen)

Firebug (Webdevelopment)

Web Developer (Webdevelopment)

Thunderbird:

Enigmail (GPG in Thunderbird)

QuoteCollapse (Um die, manchmal extrem langen, quotes von ml's zusammen zu klappen)

----------

## Fauli

Und dann gibt es noch die 20 must-have Firefox extensions und die Top 10 Firefox extensions to avoid.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Die beiden Seiten kann man getrost nach /dev/null weiterleiten, die Artikel weisen eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Sättigung mit bullsh*t auf.

----------

## Fauli

Die Bullsh*t-Diskussion wurde zu den beiden Artikeln auf Slashdot auch schon geführt. Gerade was das Ad-Blocken angeht, gehen die Meinungen über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Funktion sehr auseinander.

----------

## Necoro

Ich grabe den mal wieder aus, weil ich endlich ein Plugin gefunden habe, was alles erfüllt, was ich von einem RSS-Reader haben will: Brief =)

/edit: Außerdem ganz nett: Tubestop

----------

## Ampheus

Da hab ichs lieber dezentral auf www.bloglines.com.

Ich bin öfters an anderen Rechnern, also ist das eher was für mich.

----------

## der.gecko

ganz wichtig, leet key!

 *Quote:*   

> Transforms typed or static text to L337, ROT13, BASE64, HEX, URL, BIN, DES, AES, Morse code, DVORAK keyboard layout and to lower/to upper case functionality, Leet Font...

 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/770

edit:

.-- . .-.   -.. .- ...   .-.. .. . ... -   .. ... -   -.. --- --- ..-.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

meine 0.02:

- ConQuery

- Vimperator

- Targetkiller

- text/plain

- Stylish

----------

## Masterle

Hier atm unter Windows (jaaa, brauch ich zum Zocken bzw Msn Webcam^^ - hat unter Linux noch net den gewünschten erfolg gehabt)

IE Tab

GooglePreview

FoxyTunes

Foxmarks BOokmark Synchronizer

Flashgot

DownThemAll

Adblock Plus

ColorfulTabs

----------

## Necoro

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> Vimperator

 

Ok ... ich benutze vim ja schon gerne ... aber das ist mir denn doch zu extrem ;P

----------

## MorLipf

Ich suche noch ein Plugin, um im Thunderbird alle Ordner (E-Mail- und RSS-Feed-Ordner) mit einem klick als gelesen markieren zu können. Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   Vimperator 
> 
> Ok ... ich benutze vim ja schon gerne ... aber das ist mir denn doch zu extrem ;P

 

hehe - das Plugin gibts dir sicher Sozialstatus -10, Nerdfaktor +2...

----------

## sschlueter

Ich benutze noch zwei, die wohl noch nicht genannt worden sind:

HTML Validator (mit aktiviertem SGML Parser)

Scrapbook. Ist sowas wie ein Webgrabber für die aktuell dargestellte Seite zusammen mit einer Bookmarkverwaltung, d.h. ich kann ein Bookmark von einer Seite erstellen, also von dem gerade dargestellten Inhalt, auch wenn die Seite so eigentlich nicht bookmarkbar wäre, weil die Inhalte Session-spezifisch sind. Und selbst wenn die Seite bookmarkbar wäre, kann ich den Zustand abspeichern, wie er aktuell ist und bin so geschützt vor zukünftigen Änderungen des Inhalts.

----------

## musv

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> HTML Validator (mit aktiviertem SGML Parser)

 

Das ist im Opera standardmäßig schon seit Jahren drin. Einfach mal STRG+ALT+v drücken

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> Scrapbook. Ist sowas wie ein Webgrabber für die aktuell dargestellte Seite zusammen mit einer Bookmarkverwaltung, d.h. ich kann ein Bookmark von einer Seite erstellen, also von dem gerade dargestellten Inhalt, auch wenn die Seite so eigentlich nicht bookmarkbar wäre, weil die Inhalte Session-spezifisch sind. Und selbst wenn die Seite bookmarkbar wäre, kann ich den Zustand abspeichern, wie er aktuell ist und bin so geschützt vor zukünftigen Änderungen des Inhalts.

 

Mal bissel naiv nachgefragt. Was ist denn da der Unterschied zum normalen Abspeichern (Datei->Speichern unter -> Komplette Webseite)?

Ansonsten ist für mich das sinnvollste Plugin sowohl im Firefox als auch im Opera: 

Flash-Blocker, 

und das obwohl ich Firefox ausschließlich zum Abspielen von Flash- und Multimediainhalten nutze, da der Firefox im normalen Surfbetrieb verglichen mit Opera einfach viel zu träge, aufgebläht und lahm ist. 

Was ich beim Firefox leider noch nicht gefunden hab, im Opera aber reichlich nutze, ist ein Gif-/SVG-Deanimator. D.h. ein Plugin, was wabbelnde, blinkende Gif-Werbebanner einfach nicht animiert.

----------

## sschlueter

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *sschlueter wrote:*   HTML Validator (mit aktiviertem SGML Parser) 
> 
> Das ist im Opera standardmäßig schon seit Jahren drin. Einfach mal STRG+ALT+v drücken

 

Ich finde keine solche Funktion. Auch bei den Opera Developer Tools nicht.

edit: Hatte wohl Tomaten auf den Augen. Aber das schickt ja den Code zu w3.org, das kann die Web Developer Extension auch. Aber ich möchte eine unmittelbare, ständige Überprüfung, und eine, die rein lokal arbeitet und trotzdem dieselben Ergebnisse liefert wie der W3C Validator.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Mal bissel naiv nachgefragt. Was ist denn da der Unterschied zum normalen Abspeichern (Datei->Speichern unter -> Komplette Webseite)?

 

Also, zum einen ist Scrapbok besser darin, die Seite genauso abzuspeichern, wie sie dargestellt wird. Abgesehen davon ist Scrapbook einfach stärker integriert. Es funktioniert so wie die Bookmarkverwaltung auch, also mit Ordnern etc. Man kann einen zusätzlichen Beschreibungstext für jede gespeicherte Seite erstellen und die Seite später anhand der Beschreibung finden. Ausserdem erlaubt Scrapbook sehr komfortabel das Nachbearbeiten der Seite, beispielsweise kann man lästige Werbung (sofern diese angezeigt worden ist) markieren und auf Knopfdruck entfernen lassen.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ansonsten ist für mich das sinnvollste Plugin sowohl im Firefox als auch im Opera: 
> 
> Flash-Blocker,
> 
> 

 

Das erledigt für mich NoScript. Da brauche ich keine zusätzliche Erweiterung.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich beim Firefox leider noch nicht gefunden hab, im Opera aber reichlich nutze, ist ein Gif-/SVG-Deanimator. D.h. ein Plugin, was wabbelnde, blinkende Gif-Werbebanner einfach nicht animiert.

 

Einfach die Escape-Taste drücken. Funktioniert zumindest für animated GIFs. SVGs sind mir noch nicht untergekommen, von daher weiß ich das nicht.Last edited by sschlueter on Sun Sep 02, 2007 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *musv wrote:*   
> 
> Flash-Blocker,
> ...

 

Das schöne beim Flashblock-Plugin ist aber, dass es innerhalb der Seite, wo eigentlich das böse Flash-Video sitzt, in gleicher Größe einfach einen Abspiel-Button einsetzt.

----------

## mastacloak

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> edit: Hatte wohl Tomaten auf den Augen. Aber das schickt ja den Code zu w3.org, das kann die Web Developer Extension auch. Aber ich möchte eine unmittelbare, ständige Überprüfung, und eine, die rein lokal arbeitet und trotzdem dieselben Ergebnisse liefert wie der W3C Validator.
> 
> 

 

Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, warum es auf der Homepage zum HTML Validator heißt:

 *https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/249 bzw. http://users.skynet.be/mgueury/mozilla/ wrote:*   

> ... Both algorithms are embedded inside Mozilla/Firefox and makes the validation locally on your machine, without sending HTML to a third party server.

 

----------

## sschlueter

Ja, sage ich doch, deswegen verwende ich ja auch den HTML Validator und deswegen ist eine Funktion wie in Opera nicht optimal für mich.

----------

## manuels

 *schachti wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> PwdHash[...]

 Das Teil ist ja mal genial! Super Plugin.

Seit dem ich "Cookie Button in status bar" habe lehne ich Cookies standardmäßig ab. Hab mich nämlich immer gefragt, wieso google mir bei computerbezogenen Suchen, wenn sie eigentlich auf Windows bezogen waren, immer Linux-Hits angezeigt hat.

Ich find es langsam recht erschreckend wie stark durch Cookies Nutzerprofile (gerade durch Popups etc.) erstellt werden.

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hab mich nämlich immer gefragt, wieso google mir bei computerbezogenen Suchen, wenn sie eigentlich auf Windows bezogen waren, immer Linux-Hits angezeigt hat.

 

Speziell für Google bietet sich da wie oben schon gelistet 'Customize Google' an; sehr praktisch mit diversen goodies zu google

----------

## manuels

Naja, fand ich früher auch ganz nett, aber im Rahmen der Googlization es Internets habe ich davon Abstand genommen.

----------

## schachti

Ich grabe diesen alten Thread mal wieder aus - ich habe heute auf heise online ein schönes Special zu nützlichen Addons für FF3 gefunden:

http://www.heise.de/software/download/special/futter_fuer_firefox_3/43_1.

----------

## tost

Ich finde Cachelt und besonders SecureLogin überaus nützlich.

Seit ich NoScript benutze hat sich bei mir auch Adblock erübrigt. Irgendwie scheint jede Werbung auf JavaScript oder soetwas angewiesen zu sein und wird bereits von NoScript blockiert. 

Grüße

----------

## Necoro

So ... nochmal ein paar nette Addons:

Thunderbird:

- Firetray --> endlich ein ordentlicher systray mit "ungelesene Nachrichten"-Anzeige  :Smile: 

- Bugmail --> zeigt für mails von Bugtrackern den aktuellen Status an  :Smile:  (unterstützt at least: Bugzilla und Launchpad)

- Quote-Colors --> für MLs sehr zu empfehlen  :Smile: 

- S/Mime Security for multiple Identities --> wenn man S/MIME benutzt: standardmäßig kann man im TB nur ein Zertifikat pro Konto benutzen - das wird hier behoben

- xSearchbarT2 --> extra Suchleiste

- Lightning --> Kalender

Firefox:

- Charset Switcher --> wenn Webserver nicht die korrekte Kodierung mitschicken - hier kann man pro Seite selber eine setzen

- Fission --> Fortschrittsbalken in der Adresszeile

----------

## forrestfunk81

Tiny Menu 

verkleinert die menu leiste auf ein item, so dass diese dann in eine zeile mit url box usw passt

besonders nett auf netbooks, wenn man eh nur 600pixel in der vertikalen hat

----------

## Evildad

 *Quote:*   

> - xSearchbarT2 --> Suchfeld für die Nachrichten 

 

Ist das nicht Standard in der 2er Version von Thunderbird?

----------

## Necoro

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   - xSearchbarT2 --> Suchfeld für die Nachrichten  
> 
> Ist das nicht Standard in der 2er Version von Thunderbird?

 

Hast Recht ... was die Erweiterung eigentlich macht, ist eine neue _Leiste_ (so dass man das Suchfeld nimmer in die Menüleiste drängeln muss) mit den Suchoptionen hinzuzufügen. Habs oben korrigiert

----------

## Yamakuzure

Mich wundert, dass niemand ChatZillaDownThemAll und FlagFoxnutzt...

----------

